# Time for Supers



## mark williams (Jan 19, 2003)

Sure wish I had your problem.LOL,That does look good.Mark,,,,,,


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

This is the result of feeding bees pollen sub September-Feb. These were split before almonds, and after almonds. The cherries and apples also give them a boost. Bees are stuffed with dandelion honey as well.


----------



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

Where do you winter your bees?


----------



## azbees (Jul 23, 2011)

Bees look good! Great pics. That honeycomb pattern still amazes me.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

drlonzo said:


> Where do you winter your bees?


Bees winter in N Cali.


----------



## CLICKBANGBANG (Feb 3, 2013)

RAK said:


> This is the result of feeding bees pollen sub September-Feb. These were split before almonds, and after almonds. The cherries and apples also give them a boost. Bees are stuffed with dandelion honey as well.


What is the guess on how much P sub they take in that period? 

I hope you the best for honey this year.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Most were fed 3 times some drier yards got 4. Putting on about 5 lbs each time.


----------



## Father & Sons Apiary (Sep 4, 2013)

What kind of pollen sub?


----------



## hex0rz (Jan 14, 2014)

RAK! Now thats a hive! I still dont get how people can work such a highly populated hive. I picked my nucs up from Sunrise yesterday. I thought they had some good looking bees! Can't wait to see what your nucs will be like! Your really doing a good job. I'm sure I don't need to tell you that!

Are you running your hives that highly populated like that as a standard? I would think they're ready for swarming!


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

These hives get busted up into 3-4 singles. We mix our own pollen sub. Family recipe.


----------



## babybee (Mar 23, 2012)

I love beekeepers. Our egos sometimes can barely fit into our bee trucks. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Brian Suchan (Apr 6, 2005)

Good lookin bees and hope for a good season!


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

That was in 14. Since then we doubled in numbers and changed our program a bit.


----------

